# ONT3D did they fold?



## Z3R0 (Nov 6, 2014)

Yes, they did. Hailee posted about it on Facebook, I think you can find it in the Nocked Nation group page.

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Crunch (Nov 28, 2002)

What a shame.


----------



## wheelie (Mar 2, 2009)

yes is a shame.


----------

